# aches and pains of IBS



## mrjimmy08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you get stomach aches and pains and how often?What can you do about them? these bother me the most.When ive been to the toilet or i burp or pass wind it generally helps, but im getting into a new job and i need to behable to keep well.what foods shouldnt i eat etc..? thanks


----------



## phnx (Mar 14, 2008)

Stomach pains tend to really vary a lot (I know they do for me)... so there's no real definite answer I guess as to how often... Personally, I use a lot of over the counter stuff, like Pepto Bismol, Charcoal tablets and Immodium. Some suppliments like peppermint oil can help, since they help settle the stomach.Really, the best thing to do is to see a doctor. They can suggest things to take and can also test for foods you may be allergic to that can trigger the IBS. Here's a link to some known trigger foods. They can be differ from one person to another, so there is no real answer either.../diet/trigger2.aspHope this helps a bit.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually pain is more about when the GI tract is active, or when stool or gas gets to the rectum. Which specific food you ate usually isn't a big factor.After meal activity is larger when you eat a large, heavy, greasy, or fatty meal, especially if you get over-hungry before eating the meal.Over the counter about the only thing available is peppermint. Peppermint can make heartburn worse for some people. I use peppermint Altoids (the regular ones in peppermint) 2-3 of them have enough peppermint oil in them to work, and they are available just about anywhere around here.Peppermint tea or enteric coated peppermint tablets or capsules are another way to try this herb.Prescription-wise usually you are looking at things that calm nerves that transmit pain down so they only do it when they should. Most of these drugs are anti-depressants. While they were developed for mood nerves, the pain nerves are also effected by them.K.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey there,Somtimes a boring old anti-spasmodic will help with your pain. You can buy some over the counter- like mebeverine.Mostly, its a case of experimentation when it comes to knowing what to eat! The websites mentioned above are useful- you can check around and see what other people do.I think the rule of the thumb is stay away from particularly spicy or fatty foods. But I am a big advocate of everything in moderation.nikki


----------

